# Apple maps vs Goggle maps



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I was trying to find a maps app for my ipad... I remember i had and gotten rid of Apple Maps and replaced it with google maps because google maps has something that apple maps dont...(or at least thats what im finding out) THIS kind of view...







This is Googke Maps. I was hoping by now Apple maps would have this featur. The reason i want Apple maps is because it takes up less space on my ipad. (Maybe THAT view is the reason for the bigger app) if snyone can tell me IF Apple Maps has THIS kind of view on it, please let me know and how to get it on.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

They do, at least on the iPhone... though not as detailed/feature rich. 

You click on the Binoculars icon on the top right


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I do not see any binoculars.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What iOS version do you have?


----------



## DBR70 (Jul 7, 2020)

I just now had to update...NOW it’s iPadOS 14.4.2


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, well my iPad has the option and it's updated to 14.4.1... I confirmed that the icon does not appear if you are not zoomed in enough.

Try a different location on the map like your home in TX or CA and see if you get then. If you do then perhaps Apple does not have your location right now, but the feature should be there. If not, then you would most likely need to post in the Apple Forum or call them if you have warranty.


----------

